# 1993 Washburn D10 Made in Korea



## Everton FC (Dec 15, 2016)

Thoughts on the Korean-made D10's from the 90's? Were the bone nut and saddle?? Does anyone think they were/are as good (though different tone, I know) as the Yamaha's of the same era??


----------

